# Codesys macht ungewollt Einträge in den Kommunikationsparametern



## prozanko (28 November 2016)

Hallo.
Ich habe heute einen 750-889 Controller in Betrieb genommen. Es funktioniert auch alles soweit und ich kann diesen bespielen. Ein 750-841 befindet sich bereits im Netz und ist für die Jalousiesteuerung zuständig. Was ich nur nicht verstehe sind die ganzen Ethernet TCP/IP Einträge unter den Kommunikationsparametern. Es werden auch immer mehr! Löschen kann ich diese auch nicht da grau hinterlegt. Wie kann ich dieses ausstellen und die überflüssigen Einträge löschen?


----------



## .:WAGO::0100146:. (29 November 2016)

Die Kommunikationsparameter werden durch Codesys in der Registry des PCs verankert. Das Löschen dieser ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da es sich um Änderungen in der Registry handelt und nur für erfahrene PC-Benutzer zu empfehlen.
Du findest diese durch Windows-Start --> Eingabe „regedit“ --> HKEY_CURRENT_USER --> Software --> 3S-Smart-Software --> Gateway Server --> Instances
Durch den Ascii Text der Device Datei kann der Name des Kommunikationsparameters erkannt werden.


----------



## prozanko (26 Dezember 2016)

Ich habe nun wieder ein wenig mit Codesys rumgespielt. Mir ist aufgefallen dass Codesys wieder unzählige neue Einträge in die Liste einfügt welche ich nicht löschen kann. Ist das ein Bug von Codesys?


----------



## GLT (2 Januar 2017)

Welche Version hast Du genau im Einsatz?

Mit der 2.3.9.49 ist das scheinbar kein Bug, sondern ein Feature :sc7:


----------



## prozanko (2 Januar 2017)

Ich habe die 2.3.9.52 installiert. Und Codesys macht mir weiterhin die Liste voll:O


----------



## GLT (2 Januar 2017)

Seitdem ich auf oben genannte Version upgedatet habe, selbes Problem - die KommParameter werden überflüssigerweise zugemüllt u. lassen sich auch nicht löschen (außer per RegHack) - das nervt.

Der Wago-Support (wie immer bemüht u. freundlich) hat mir heute nur bestätigen können, dass das derzeit so ist, da sie selbiges Problem haben. :roll:

Für mich werde ich wohl den Weg eines Downgrades beschreiten (da war das noch nicht) - was hilft mir eine "neuere" Version, wenn diese Kacke ist.

Leider wird man von einer normalen V3 (ohne ECockpit) wohl nur träumen dürfen - was echt schade ist, da man wegen dem "Java-Schwarzen-Peter" nicht mehr alle Trümpfe der Kontroller beim Kunden ausspielen kann. So überlässt man manches Spielfeld der Spielzeugindustrie :x


----------



## prozanko (2 Januar 2017)

Alles klar, danke fürs testen Dann bin ich ja zumindest "beruhigt" dass es nicht an meinem System liegt!


----------

